# Coupe Deval sticks it to the police



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

I just received word from our union attorney that Governor Coupe Deval Patrick has proposed a 4% reduction in funding for the Quinn Bill.

I hope the executive boards of all the police unions who endorsed him are proud of themselves today. They should all resign and walk away with their heads hung in shame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

It's one thing to not want to fill our pockets........ but you start sticking your hands in my wallet and TAKING AWAY money there is going to be a fucking RIOT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Don't blame me, I voted for Muffy.*


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Can we be honest for a moment, do you really think this Clinton liberal gives a damm about the rank and file?

Keep this in mind when they push for more gun laws, or want your support for other things.

We all better start reading the fine print.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I agree with Delta AND HC in the same thread.

Sign #2 of the Apocalypse (#1 being the election of Deval in the first place)


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> I agree with Delta AND HC in the same thread.
> Sign #2 of the Apocalypse (#1 being the election of Deval in the first place)


*Anybody up for humming a few bars of Kumbaya?*

*Seriously, what did these unions expect when they endorsed this boob. Better the Devil you knew than the Deval you didn't.*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

At the MASSCOP union dinner, Lt.Gov Tim Murray, last week said the QUinn Bill is funded and will be funded 100%.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

... and will remain funded at 100% until the Governor decides not to fund it at 100% any more. Just because the Lieutenant Governor says it's funded, doesn't mean that Huggy Bear won't cut it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

j809 said:


> At the MASSCOP union dinner, Lt.Gov Tim Murray, last week said the QUinn Bill is funded and will be funded 100%.


Apparently, he lied. What a shock.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

You guys should take comfort in the fact that the Quinn money will undoubtedly be re- routed to a good cause like Mrs. Deval's personal assistant's salary or toward new drapes...


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

The Proposal Is To Cut Reimbursement To The City/town. Check Your Contracts, The City/town Still Pays Me. It Isn't Contingent Upon Reimbursement.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

soup said:


> The Proposal Is To Cut Reimbursement To The City/town. Check Your Contracts, The City/town Still Pays Me. It Isn't Contingent Upon
> Reimbursement.


How long do you think that would last?

It's in your contract now, but after a few years of no state reimbursement, watch what happens in the next contract.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Another lie? I can't believe it!!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

"Together We Can................."


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If he cuts reimbursement, then the town will have to make it up in taxes...



soup said:


> The Proposal Is To Cut Reimbursement To The City/town. Check Your Contracts, The City/town Still Pays Me. It Isn't Contingent Upon Reimbursement.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What Are You Talking About? You Have Gone Insane.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

OuCh ThIs HuRtS


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Tell Me About It. All Of These Words That Are Capitalized Are Hurting My Eyes.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

i tHINK yOU gUYS aRE jUST oVER rEACTING.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Hell, Worcester is talking about LAYING OFF police and fire fighters to make up a deficit in state aide. Why is it that ALL OF A SUDDEN, there was this HUGE budget deficit AFTER he got elected. 

If these campaign nerds can find out anything regarding a candidate's past (parking tickets, extra-marital affairs), why couldn't anyone tell us about the apparent deficit we're in. Either Romney cooked the books, or this is just laying the foundation for HIGHER TAXES. Hmm, I wonder which one is it...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

We have a equivalent of the quinn bill but not the quinn bill. I bet if the state cuts the quinn bill the city will move to reduce their equivalancy program as well.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I mean who would want better educated cops anyway?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

soup said:


> The Proposal Is To Cut Reimbursement To The City/town. Check Your Contracts, The City/town Still Pays Me. It Isn't Contingent Upon Reimbursement.


After a few years of dwindling state reimbursement, bet your ass that Quinn Bill funding will be the #1 priority of cities & towns come negotiations, much like we're seeing now with health insurance.


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

I guess he can pay for his wifes shrink visits now or better yet he can hire one full time with the 4% he will stick in his pocket


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the guy supported a convict , gave him thousands of dollars and yet our illustrious union supported this jerk thinking a big payday was coming because he was a democrat.

was told Deville is surrounded by old Dukakis people. if that ain't scary , i don't know what is

hang on to your wallet , the ride has just begun


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Gee, who'd have seen that coming from the Deval?

My union dues deduction helped to finance this - I sure feel well served by the pinkie-ring boys that represent me...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Romney had the spending cuts in place: Evil Deeval canceled them, 'cause he knew better than a business man how economies and businesses run: you just raise taxes! What could be simpler? </IMG>


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

*Deval's Promise For Funding...*



*$15 million anticrime initiative unveiled as summer approaches*

By Andrea Estes and Andrew Ryan, Globe Staff 
Legislative leaders joined Governor Deval Patrick today to unveil a $15 million anticrime initiative that includes money to get 70 new police officers on Boston streets by July 1. 
"With summer school vacation just around the corner, communities struggling with gang and gun violence must have the resources they need to keep their streets safe," Patrick said in a statement. "We want our kids to make positive choices in life, and our job, not just as government officials but as adults, is to create safe spaces for them to exercise those good choices."
Patrick introduced the plan at an afternoon press conference with Senate President Therese Murray and House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi. The legislation, which is not a part of the budget currently under debate, will also fund programs designed to curb youth violence and prevent crime. 
The legislation includes $11 million in community safety grants and $4 million for the hiring and training of new police officers. 
Boston will receive at least $1.4 million for new police officers, an amount that officials said could increase. The city plans to hire officers from other departments so they won't have to go through the police academy, officials said.

Posted by the Boston Globe City & Region Desk at 02:42 PM


----------

